# Open Source: One Sure Way To Keep Piracy At Bay



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The Business Software Alliance (BSA) is notorious for its over-the-top anti-piracy efforts. That includes a series of annual reports that, according to many experts, grossly overstate the extent of the problem, at least in the United States and other developed nations."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2009/08/the_software_co.html?cid=nl_BMIGHTY_DAILY_H


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

I wish more people understood the open source philosophy. Everyone thinks that a business can't make money off of open source software but if that was true then why has Redhat been so successful?


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Indeed. There are many open-source solutions to almost any required need for your PC software.

I have the Sourceforge bookmarked in my web browser, just in case I am after software that is unavailable as freeware elsewhere.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Has anyone ever seen an honest report of how much money the BSA has actually turned over to the corporations whose software has been pirated? Don't get me wrong, I think Piracy is wrong. It is theft, a person of moral charcter willnot commit theft. I am just wondering if the BSA isn't making money for itself first and formost as I have never heard a report where the BSA paid money collected from cmpanies caught to say Microsoft or Adobe.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

ANd I like Open Office. But I also own the license for a copy of MS Office XP (old yes, functional? For my purposes yes!)


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

dustyjay said:


> ANd I like Open Office. But I also own the license for a copy of MS Office XP (old yes, functional? For my purposes yes!)


I made the mistake yesterday of thinking something might be faster to do in XP(I dual boot).

Figured I could log-on, do it.
Nooooooo. Had to download and register from MS to do so. Before I could do that, I had to connect XP to internet, update my antis, update MS XP and Office '03, then finish downloading that which I wished to do. 4 - 41/2 hrs later of updating, I lost interest. I could have easily found info needed again to do same thing in Linux in a fraction of that time.

My speed can be found posted here:
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/855511-how-fast-your-internet-connection.html


----------



## absolutezero1287 (May 23, 2007)

Another thing that bugs me is the constant bickering between people who favor the GPL as their license and others who favor more liberal licenses, e.g. the MIT License.


----------

